# w0w!!



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder who started this court room fight


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not downloading some random video. How about a youtube video?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Suit yourself bud....... It opens with WMP,no different than youtube... YOUR STILL DOWNLOADING THAT!! (You just dont realise it cause the vid is embedded while the one I posted is a direct link)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Best courtroom fight ever! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hehe Yes I wonder if it was staged for this clip??


----------

